# Stoneware Section.



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

My wife and I spent Christmas eve day at the laundromat and the junk shop.. two of our favorite things to do together.. the junk shop yielded some interesting stuff this time, including these nice fat '60's -'70's shelves, which I bought for $1... just finished hanging them up and throwing the stoneware on 'em.. hastily took this pic, will need to calm down now and have a cupple beers.. then I will make a better pic.. whaddayathinks ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for looking, you spaced out Xmas waistoids.. did I say that out loud? Here's the other stuff I bought today:


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

made of real rock people its so bad without punctuation


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

wifes good today when shes good im good 
 i cant find the pic im looking for only have 5 min to change ohh


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's that little jelly jar...


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 24, 2009)

Top of the lid:


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 25, 2009)

Those shelves look like they were made for stoneware ! I like em .That stone jar is sweet too, is it agate ?


----------



## Dabeel (Dec 25, 2009)

> Thanks for looking, you spaced out Xmas waistoids.. did I say that out loud?


 
 I see you have had your cupple beers by now[]
 Those shelfs and stoneware on them look great!
 Cute pic of your wife
 Merry Christmas Charlie!


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 25, 2009)

Digswithstick:

 Alabaster, CaCo3 and varigated, ta boot. Like the boots and the chick. Totally integrated and not sublimated female with class. I'll vote for the lass as the best score.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2009)

I won't argue about the damsel being the greatest acquisition I ever made, Cord.. but the guy who sold it to me called it agate.. I mean that stone jar.. who to believe? Convince me, my eloquent rock hound buddy!


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 25, 2009)

Let us refer to the Mohs Hardness Scale for validation that your vessel is alabaster rather than banded agate.

 Alabaster is a calcium carbonate with a hardness in the "3" range. A knife blade has a relative hardness of about 5.5 on the same scale. Attempt to scratch the underside with the knife. If you suceed, you've an alabaster vessel. Alabaster is also effected slightly by weak acids such as vinegar. If you would place a drop of vinegar on the base and let it stand for an hour you'll get some discoloration caused by chemical interaction.

 Agate is a cryptocrystalline silicate with a hardness of around "7" on the Mohs. A knife won't scratch it nor will a weak acid solution interact with it.

 These are simple tests. There are others, of course to validate mineral composition.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2009)

I just took a screwdriver to the un-polished base and easily made a scratch.. seems to test positive for alabaster..


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 25, 2009)

Cyberdigger:

 Do not be dismayed. Such an alabaster vase is easily worth $60 in any Mexican border town and thus highly prized. A varigated agate vase of the same dimensions and characteristics, however, would be several hundred dollars.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Cord! ...in Englishtown, NJ, it's worth one dollar, apparently.. [8D]


----------

